# El invento de la sociedad



## sotoo (Jul 1, 2008)

Propongo a crear algo nuevo, un invento, entre todos, y que tenga el tituo de foros de electronica.
   Yo recien me estoy asociando con la electronica, y tambie soy nuevo en el foro haci q no c mucho de electroica. Pero con la ayuda de todos podemos inventar un "Aparato Nuevo" ja .
   bueno si les gusta la idea, comencemos a tirar ideas y las vamos  retocando. Y cuando llegemos a una idea concreta lo realisamos.
   En una de esas lo podemos cotisar. jajaja.


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 3, 2008)

Yo creo que se pueden hacer desarrollos en forma conjunta, pero no creo que se pueda inventar cosas por el hecho de inventar algo. Los inventos salen de una necesidad, y cada uno tiene la suya.
La idea seria linda, pero asi en un foro, la veo muy dificil de concretar.

Saludos.

PD: Electrodan: Organica? Nooooooooo! Cosa mas fea!


----------



## Guest (Ago 4, 2008)

Toma idea:
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/21/we-want-a-dead-simple-web-tablet-help-us-build-it/

La verdad, si todos ponemos nuestro granito mas de una cosa interesante puede salir, seguro que hay quien tenga una cortadora laser, y seguro que hay quien sabe donde encontrar resina liquida, y seguro que alguien tiene una maquina para hacer placas (a mas de uno he visto en el foro), seguro que alguien sabe modelar en cad (yo), seguro que alguien controla de arquitetura de PCs, seguro que alguien a parte mia sabe soldar SMD 0806, seguro que alguien sabe donde pedir baterias de litio a medida, seguro que alguno conoce algun taller refinado de aluminio...

Ya no la Web tablet, pero cualquier cosa que nos propongamos deberiamos ser mas que capazes de hacerla.

¿que tal algo facil? siempre quise un MP3 con emisor y receptor de radio pantalla a color, salida AV, altavoces stereo y 2 salidas de cascos...


----------



## freddi16 (Ago 4, 2008)

"¿que tal algo facil? siempre quise un MP3 con emisor y receptor de radio pantalla a color, salida AV, altavoces stereo y 2 salidas de cascos... "

Esa idea me parece perfecta, ya que no es demasiado complicado como una fotosintesis organica/electrica.

Ademas, supuestamente seria a base de transmisores y receptores de radiofrecuencia.

O sino algo mas... mmm... especial? 

Dos Handyes (walkie-talkies)? Que transmitan en AM para asi llegan mas lejos.
Que tengan un buen filtro para que las freceuncias no se vayan mucho de las que tienen que ser, de modo que use cristales de cuarzo.

Y basicamente eso, que lleguen a 3 o 4 km con dos pilas AA. A ver si lo podemos lograr, yo creo que si hay hoy en dia en el mercado de estos tiene que haber de alguna forma una via para hacerlos...


----------



## freddi16 (Ago 4, 2008)

La fuente se podria hacer con uno de estos 

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/mosquito/index.htm

(usando 2 pilas AA en la alimentacion)

Sacando el piezoelectrico y usando esos 2 cables para la entrada de dos dobladores de tension y asi llegar a 12 VCA que despues de rectificarlos se pueden usar para la alimentacion de integrados o lo que use despues...


----------



## Guest (Ago 4, 2008)

freddi16 dijo:
			
		

> La fuente se podria hacer con uno de estos
> 
> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/mosquito/index.htm
> 
> ...



Fundes la pila en 5 minutos y el rendimiento de las mismas bajaria mas de un 10%. no es aconsejable a no ser que necesites una gran tension a partir de una simple pila (tassers, neones, flashes...), sale mas a cuenta exprimir una pila de 12V de oxido de mercurio.

A parte, me parece que si esto se va a hacer se necesita un "censo" de participantes y votar cual va a ser el articulo a producir. Al margen quedaría el echo de la licencia de lo que publiquemos.


----------



## freddi16 (Ago 4, 2008)

es verdad lo que dices, pero entonces como hacen los aparatos que usan 2 pilas para alimentar integrados y todo eso?

Saludos


----------



## Guest (Ago 4, 2008)

freddi16 dijo:
			
		

> es verdad lo que dices, pero entonces como hacen los aparatos que usan 2 pilas para alimentar integrados y todo eso?
> 
> Saludos



Pues porque hay integrados que con 1.5V ya trabajan y con esta misma tension activan los niveles de alto para trabajar con digital. El calculo consume muy poco, lo que gasta es la conversion (leds, altavoces, motores...)


----------



## boximil1 (Ago 4, 2008)

"el invento de la sociedad" 

muy..........como decirlo........presumido o iluso el titulo.
pero analicemos un poco como es "un invento":

1) hay que tener una idea, una vision creativa, dicen en las empresas que es "creativo de producto" , el que es capaz de vislumbrar una idea realmente util , creativa y posible de ser realizada.
aqui me detengo un poco a remarcar que hay quienes se dicen "inventores" por que solo tiran ideas en general tontas y por que lo dijeron ya se creen los padres del asunto.

2) quen pone la plata y demas recursos para llevarlo a cabo, por que ha habido muchisimas ideas e inventos que tuvieron que esperar a su verdadero padre, el que fue capaz de llevarlas a la realidad.
quien cree que un empresario es solo un sucio capitalista que negrea y hace dinero a costillas de los demas es por que es un envidioso que nunca llego a nada.
aqui estamos en el desarrollo de producto para lo cual se contrata a uno o varios ingenieros acordes ademas de montar el lugar necesario para su desarrollo .
y luego la fabrica o maquinita de gastar dinero al principio y luego de hacerlo .

3 ) y aqui si podemos ver un buen invento:
ser capaces de lograr que un grupo humano tire desinteresadamente para el mismo lado . uhhhh ! eso si que seria maravilloso.
que no haya roces, envidias, rencores, que no se peleen, que quieran invertir tiempo y recursos para algo que sabran que no es de ellos y  si "el producto " resulta ser un BOOM ! no se arranquen los pocos pelos que les quedan por decir "es mio" .
en fin, si logran eso en un grupo de seres humanos ya se pueden dar por satisfechos que han logrado "el invento de la sociedad" y sin siquiera enchufar el soldador .

saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 4, 2008)

Bueno, en este tema tan delicado de los inventos hay que detenerse un momento y pensar:

Hace unos siglos era mucho menos accesible el tema inventar pues habia menores recursos tecnologicos y economicos para realizar inventos.
sin embargo en esa epoca se han inventado millones de cosas y todas muy utiles para la humanidad. Tambien hay que tener en cuenta de que en esa epoca no exitian tantas tecnologias ni aparatos y por ende era facil inventarlas.

hoy en dia mas que inventar debemos pensar en modificar algo existente y hacerlo mejor.
inventar no es cuestion de proponerlo.
no es cuestion de meter ganas.
no es cuestion de tener plata.
inventar inventa quien nace inventor.
inventor es aquella persona que nace con capacidades muy elevadas de percibir lo que la sociedad necesita y a la vez tiene el genio y la inteligencia suficiente como para realizar aquello que la sociedad necesita.

muchachos, todos en la vida inventamos cosas. todos nosotros. siempre, a cada paso se inventan cosas...
ahora...
lo de inventar dispositivos electronicos
y cosas utiles, por favor...
no lo propongan como algo simple...
lean lo que escribi y piensen...

saluditos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 4, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> inventar inventa quien nace inventor.
> inventor es aquella persona que nace con capacidades muy elevadas de percibir lo que la sociedad necesita y a la vez tiene el genio y la inteligencia suficiente como para realizar aquello que la sociedad necesita.
> 
> muchachos, todos en la vida inventamos cosas. todos nosotros. siempre, a cada paso se inventan cosas...
> ahora...



Inventa quien tiene el "tarro" de darse cuenta que eso que el o alguien mas necesita, lo puede hacer el, o que algo que hizo, de nuevo de "tarro", le sirve a alguien.
No se necesita ser un genio, ni un visionario, solo tener mucho tarro.


----------



## Guest (Ago 5, 2008)

Bueno, para empezar, inventa quien tiene una necesidad, tener dinero o "tarro" son cuestiones paralelas, con ambas y sin necesidades no hay inventos.

Y para seguir me da que el tema se esta volviendo a salir de madre, yo como ya dijeron, estoy dispuesto a tirar desinteresadamente para adelante. Si os apuntáis decidlo, pero no lo critiqueis. Total, si esto sale bien lo peor que puede salir es es algo bueno.

Alguien que estubo dispuesto a colabarorar tenia una necesidad, no gastar dinero en telefono ni el walkis profesionales para comunicarse con una persona en concreto, yo tengo otra, conseguir el MP3 que el mercado no me ofrece. Proponer vuestras necesidades.


----------



## Leon Elec (Ago 5, 2008)

El problema aquí, a demás de hacer las investigaciones necesarias, es ponerce de acuerdo los integrantes de este proyectos y la forma de mantenerce en contacto lo más tiempo posible.

Piensen que hay integrantes de distintas partes del mundo, con distintos horarios y que además, hay que agregarle que cada uno de los integrantes, no viven de este foro por lo que tienen trabajo, o estudian.

Otra cosa, si el invento va hacer en nombre del foro, se debería plantear las ideas o dudas aquí, en el foro, y no en un chat, ya que si se hace en forma privada, no sería del foro, si no de un grupos de personas que se conocieron en el foro y se reunieron a trabajar ellos solos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 5, 2008)

1) Organizar un post donde convergen todas las ideas y las propuestas para realizar un supuesto equipo que ayude a solucinonar un problema: eso ya esta listo.
2) Coordinar entre los inventores que dispositivo se va a inventar: Aun no esta listo.
3) Empezar a investigar si no existen dispositivos similares de modo de tomar en cuenta pros y contras y ciorcuitos y esquemas de otros circuitos que a lo mejor al integrarlos formen este nuevo aparato.
4) cada cual en su maquina diseña y simula propotitos de este dispositivo y cada vez que alguno tiene una experiencia positiva o negativa tambien, lo postea de modo informaciónrmativo.
5) cuando este terminado por fin, y si es que se logra algo, deberian patentarlo a nombre de todos los inventores  (lo cual seria muy problematico) o patentarlo a nombre de alguien o anonimo y distribuir los beneficios que esa patente produzca (lo cual seria aun mas problematico).

saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 5, 2008)

si quieren hacer algo desinteresado, ayudando a los demas y que sea proyecto ambicioso hagan asi:

busquen ayudar a gente discapacitada:
ciegos, paraliticos, etc.
busquen algo POSIBLE inicialmente, es muy bueno ver antes en hospitales o demas , algo que haya y sea costoso, no se van a tirar a conquistar el universo sin antes ver si le pueden ganar al perro del vecino ...no ?

y denle para adelante, que hay gente que la pasa mal por que no tienen cosas que a nosotros nos dio la naturaleza.
se usa sensores, logica, etc.

alguno que trabaje de vez en cuando en un hospital ?
nebulizadores hay muchos y no son caros por su comercialización masiva.....
algo que casi no haya en el pais y de afuera te rompan el cu.......

no se me ocurre que , debe señalar el camino alguien que este en el tema.

no querran fabricar un consolador para la fortabat o para la KK o la legrand  ....no ? la idea no es mas comodidad para los ricos, ni tanto hacer $$$$$, sino ayudar.......no ?

saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 8, 2008)

Pero la cosa es inventar (algo totalmente nuevo)
Mejorar algo, o buscarle una nueva aplicacion?
O hacer accesible tecnologia.

Supongamos algo que me tiene totalmente sorprendido, el reconocimiento de imagenes de esas nuevas camaras digitales, que cuando sonries te saca la foto, o el la pelota que podes patear con el N95.
Hoy viendo lo de los juegos olimpicos, comentaban de 200.000 camaras de vigilancia las cuales reconocen la cara de las personas, y te da todo el prontuario. es absolutamente impresionante.

Si esa tecnologia se pusiera por ejemplo para guiar a los ciegos seria algo exepcional, ahora indudablemente escapa a las manos del comun de los mortales.

Volviendo a algo por decirlo de alguna manera mas comun, viendo un programa en tv, hablaban de la ecolocalizacion que usan unas personas no videntes, y como otros los entrenan para usarla.
El metodo es bastante simple, hacen un chasquido con la boca, y escuchan el eco. Como los murcielagos.

   Se me ocurre que si ellos tienen el oido acostumbrado a escuchar y distinguir un sonido reflejado bastante debil, y encima de baja frecuencia (con lo que le quita definicion a las cosas). Si se pudiera emitir un ultrasonido de mayor potencia, recoger esos ecos, y bajarle la frecuencia, a audible( aca estoy un poco confundido). Ellos tendrian la capasidad de decodificar y armar su mapa mental del entorno. 

Bue espero se entienda algo de lo que dije. Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 9, 2008)

Hace un tiempo ante la consulta de un "Paracaidista" que quería un proyecto de final de carrera le sugerí que fuera a un hospital para ancianos y/o para gente con capacidades reducidas.
Esta gente tiene necesidades y NO tiene $$$, me parece que buscar de crear o mejorar elementos para ellos sería importante.

Aclaro que la idea original no es mía sino de Hemp (Creo)


----------



## sangreaztk (Ago 9, 2008)

Saludos Kamaradas!
Bueno, desde hace rato he estado usando software de código abierto donde se ve más o menos lo que se pretende en este tema, varios colaboradores alrededor del mundo trabajando de una forma desinteresada para ofrecer software de calidad y para todos. Así que creo que este proyecto es viable.
Aunque de momento pretender crear algo totalmente revolucionario se me hace algo difícil, mejor tratemos de optimizar y reducir costos para algo ya existente.
Acerca de propuestas, les comento que actualmente en mi escuela nos han pedido la elaboración de ciertos proyectos donde me llamaron la atención dos de ellos donde se trata de resolver problemas.
El primero es un sistema de energía eólica, donde una veleta funciona de sensor para que una hélice se posicione de manera perpendicular a la dirección del viento y asi ser lo más eficiente posible.
El otro es una cámara que se encuentre en una posición inicial en estado de espera y cuando algún objeto entre en su campo de visión  le siga y lo centre hasta que dicho cuerpo salga de la zona de trabajo.
Cabe mencionar que no les digo de estos proyectos para que los hagan por mi, mi equipo y yo tenemos que realizar alguno de estos en un tiempo aproximado a seis meses y supongo que si alguno de estos proyectos lo quieren desarrollar aquí seria más de seis meses. Además yo quiero aprender chevere y no necesito que alguien más haga las cosas por mi.
Seguiré este tema de cerca y espero poder contribuir activamente con cualquier proyecto que se quiera desarrollar.
Hasta luego carnales!


----------



## asherar (Ago 28, 2008)

Hola: 

Teniendo en cuenta que a todos los que "abrevamos" en este foro nos interesan tanto la 
electrónica como la informática, y en general sentimos un considerable placer en construirnos 
las herramientas por las nuestras, una idea que se me ocurre puede tallar para este foro de 
"el invento de la sociedad" es un desarrollo en el que todos podemos aportar, y a la vez 
todos podemos dar un uso personal. 

Se trata de un sistema de acceso a internet basado en microcontroladores, del tipo que sea. 
La idea es que tenga una hardware minimalista, que se pueda armar con elementos accesibles 
en todo el mundo, y que su montaje requiera unos conocimientos básicos mínimos. 

El módulo básico podría  permitir consultar el correo o chatear. 
Display: como mínimo uno de 2 lineas x 16 caracteres, o más avanzado un display de 128x64 
pixels que ya permite hacer algunas cosas más. 
Teclado: uno estandar de 101 teclas. 
Salida: USB.

Si bien en un primer momento el esquema básico estará reducido a un módulo operativo, 
tanto las funciones como los accesorios podrán ir creciendo con el tiempo y los aportes de 
los foristas. 
Así, es probable que se formen grupos o "clusters" de desarrollo, o como con el programador 
de "eclipse", que algunos lo tomaron como estaba y se pusieron a "pulirlo" por su cuenta. 
Entonces podrá surgir la versión PIC, la versión AVR, y tal vez la versión PSOc , en fin... 

Lo importante es que el proyecto completo esté disponible para ser bajado por cualquier 
persona, de esa forma nadie podrá reclamar derechos exclusivos. 

Si bien esta idea que propongo no se trata de un invento, es como yo interpreto que la idea 
original puede hacerse factible, sin caer en cuellos de botella legales, o de tipo operativo. 

Queda hecha la propuesta. 
Yo me anoto para colaborar con la interfaz de display, interacción con teclado y menues, basados en pic. 

Saludos a todos !


----------



## tecnicdeso (Ago 28, 2008)

Personalmente pienso que hoy dia quien inventa ya no son las personas, son los ordenadores...., sobretodo en la  electrónica. No me imagino un chino haciendo un esquema de un teléfono movil....

Saludos.


----------



## Meta (Ago 29, 2008)

Pues es interesante y tenía intención hacer algo parecido.

1) LCD recomiendo por mi parte el 4x20 retroiluminado porque es más fácil de programar y más barato. Ver

2) El teclado lo hacemos uno mismo. *EDIT: Ahhhhh, veo que es el que usamos nosotros de nuestros PC, así que bien no has dicho si es de USB o el PS/2.*

3) El PIC ya tendrá que hacer como mínimo uno de 40 pines como el *16F877A* o el más moderno y barato que aconseja la firma Microchip el *16F887*, en cambio más robusto y rápido utilizando oscilador externo de 48MHz el PIC ideal es el *18F4550*. Como el teclado es alfanumérico quizás hay que necesitar dos PIC, también se puede usar otras marcas de microcontroladores.

4) *Servidor de páginas web* Ver

5) Estoy aprendiendo a programar en ASM, de C aún no me he metido.

¿Toca organizarse?

*EDIT: Veo que hay que hacerlo hasta fines de septiembre. ¿Es idea para entregarlo a la Universidad?*


----------



## asherar (Ago 29, 2008)

Meta dijo:
			
		

> ... ¿Toca organizarse?


Yo pensaba abrir un tema según el *borrador* que adjunto más abajo. 
En principio, para ese tema, sería bueno dejar pasar unos días hasta ver qué aceptación tiene la idea. 
Si alguien quiere empezar ya! ya! ya!, es cuestión de que abra un tema aparte para empezar a organizarse. 
Yo sugería un tema de proyecto pero podrían surgir otros. 



			
				Meta dijo:
			
		

> ...
> EDIT: Veo que hay que hacerlo hasta fines de septiembre. ¿Es idea para entregarlo a la Universidad?


*No, no "hay que", no hay plazos, ni universidad. * (Ver la nota 1)
Los plazos siempre son tentativos, solamente para fomentar la idea de compromiso con 
aquello en lo que uno se involucra. *Cuando no hay plazos la cosa diverge a infinito*. 
En cuanto a que alguien pueda usar esto como proyecto de carrera, no sé.  
Es imposible precaverse de todas las posibles derivaciones, en especial las fraudulentas. 
En todo caso que cada uno lo use como quiera. Esa es la idea. 
Yo me concentro en lo mío. Si con eso hago docencia, mejor. 

Todo ok, amigo Meta. 
Tus aportes ya han sido agendados. 
Y yo sigo al toque.   

*Ante cualquier duda con este mensaje, antes leer: AQUÍ*


```
Gestión de un desarrollo en "foros de electrónica"
==================================================

Están convocados todos los que tengan interés en el proyecto.
La convocatoria tendrá un período de apertura de un mes.
Si transcurrido ese tiempo no ha habido interesados en el
proyecto la convocatoria será declarada desierta.


Título: Módulo para Chat basado en Pic
-------


Objetivo:
---------
Desarrollar un módulo minimalista que permita conectividad con internet.


Características "base" del sistema a desarrollar:
----------------------------------------------------
Micro (familia): PIC (?)
Display: LCD (?)
Teclado: estandar 101 teclas  (?)
Ratón: NO 
Salida: USB/RS232 (?)
Función: consola autónoma para chat


Ejecución de las tareas:
========================

Tarea 1: Discusión inicial para establecer los parámetros del sistema.
--------

1.1.- Diseño detallado y elección de los componentes.
Plazo: durante (MES). (había puesto setiembre)

1.2.- Definición de objetivos de trabajo
Plazo: segunda quincena de (MES). (había puesto setiembre)

Otras tareas serán programadas a continuación de estas.


NOTAS
---------

1.- Los plazos son elásticos, y se irán ajustando a las dificultades que vayan surgiendo.

2.- Este "tema" se reservará para la discusión de la "gestion del proyecto".

3.- Una vez definidos los objetivos particulares se abrirá un "tema" por cada "objetivo de trabajo".
```


----------



## ciri (Sep 26, 2008)

esto sería un buen proyecto para encarar..

http://www.project10tothe100.com/intl/ES/index.html


----------



## Trick21 (Sep 27, 2008)

Muy buena idea hacer el proyecto ! (Eso si yo quiero un 20% )

No pero el tema se podrían poner distintos temas:

SMOG

HAMBRE

ANALFABETO

AGUA POTABLE

Esto son pocos ejemplos de una lista que si unos e pone a pensar pueden ser millones de cosas!

El tema es que tampoco es fácil! Por que no creo que lográramos inventar una maquina que uno ponga el agua y le salga agua potable instantáneamente ¬¬ 

Primero: por que ya existiría!

Segundo: con la electrónica no basta necesitamos especialistas en química... y otras ciencias :S

Tercero: habría que además de solo dar opiniones o hablar por el foro tendríamos que tener alguien que lo ponga a prueba... y `para eso hay que tener $$$ :S

Esto tampoco dice que sea imposible! Pero algo electrónico que ayude a todo el mundo PARA MI tendría que ser una fuente de energía renovable sin gasto alguno... el cual dure y proporcione una beuna cantidad de energía...

Hace poco visite la central nuclear ATUCHA de Argentina... yo la primera cosa que se me vino a la mente al leer nuclear y contarme que era a base de uranio pensé que al energía que al generador se le "conectaba" un cable y listo salía trifásica 

Pero es muy parecido a una represa, el uranio explota y crea calor calientan agua y el vapor mueve unas paletas las cuales conectadas a un generador crean electricidad... luego el vapor se condensa y en agua y vuelve a convertirse en vapor un circuito cerrado...

Ósea a que voy con esto la meta de un proyecto que ayude al MUNDO seria una fuente de energía no costosa, rendidora, capaz de alimentar por lo menos un foco!

Cualquier idea! Puertas abiertas!

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 27, 2008)

electroaficionado anda en la quimica, te lo tiro como tip. en estos dias presentaron en el noticiero un grupo de estudiantes de secundaria, los cuales presentaron un dispositivo basado en que hay zonas de mucha niebla, mediante el dispositivo consiguen inyectar anhidrido carbonico en el aire que rodea la calzada y asi hacer que la niebla se condense en agua y caiga al suelo. cabe aclarar que en esas zonas lamentablemente han muerto muchisimas personas, y nadie hace nada. hasta el dia de hoy no escuche por ningun lado que alguien apoye la idea de los muchachos. esto se los cuento por que en un grupito de gente crecio esa idea, pero de ahi a que se lleve a cabo, puede pasar un tiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeempo. saludos


----------



## asherar (Sep 27, 2008)

Yo propuse hacer lo que sea, pero dentro de algún mínimo de organización, 
y este hilo murió casi durante un mes (Ago 28/29 - Set 26). 
Ni respuesta hubo. 
Ni preguntas (salvo una medio desconfiada).  
Mucho menos gente anotándose con algun otro proyecto. 
Evidentemente hay ganas de hacer ruido, pero no de escribir música. 
Nada se logra sin organización.


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 27, 2008)

Las ideas me parecen geniales... Pero sentarse a inventar algo para tal cosa particular, asi de la nada, me parece un poco improductivo.
Generalmente las mejores ideas salen de un tema en el que uno ya esta metido y conoce muy bien, donde puede identificar bien el problema o necesidad a satisfacer, y de donde tiene mucha información y experiencia.
Creo que es mejor apuntar a algo más modesto que a un megaproyecto.
Yo por ahora no tengo ninguno, pero me prendo a cualquiera siempre y cuando crea que puedo ser util.

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Sep 28, 2008)

boximil1 dijo:
			
		

> "el invento de la sociedad"
> 
> 1) hay que tener una idea, una vision creativa, dicen en las empresas que es "creativo de producto" , *el que es capaz de vislumbrar una idea realmente util* , creativa y posible de ser realizada.
> aqui me detengo un poco a remarcar que hay quienes se dicen "inventores" por que solo tiran ideas en general tontas y por que lo dijeron ya se creen los padres del asunto.



A ver si nos ponemos de acuerdo en algo, sobre la marcha, claro está:

¿Quien me cuenta que un Ipod es útil y, para qué?



> 2) ¿Quién pone la plata?



Pues... Para el Ipod la puso Mc Intosh y para todo el desarrollo publicitario con el cual evenenaron con Ipod a más de un idiota, que anda de la noche a la mañana deambulando por las calles como un zombie, con un par de auriculares taponandole los oidos... también. Más plata pusieron para este desarrollo, que para el del aparatito. Sin esos pendejos, ni el Ipod, ni ningún otro producto sirve.

¿Para quién es útil? Pués para Mc Intosh... ¿Cuanto$$$ milloncito$$$ de billete$$$ verde$$$ se embolsillaron esos pobres angelitos, sólo para llevarle un poquito de "ARREGRIA" a unos pobres idiotas estressados? ... ESITOS.

Y lo peor de todo es que, el mayor producto generado por el desarrollo Ipod o, por cualquier otro desarrollo, es la masa de idiotas que los compraron, y que los siguen comprando.

Así que, antes de inventar algo y producirlo, piensen en la masa de idiotas que se los va a comprar, en vez de estar pensando en si es útil o no. El 99,99% de todos los productos que se producen en las fábricas, hoy por hoy, son sóloamente "BIENES", si es que los podemos llamar así, INÚTILES y completamente superflos.

Si no lo creen, dénle una mirada a nuestra "ÚNICA Y SUPERCONTAMINADA NAVE ESPACIAL", cómo la llema el Sr. Walter Martínez, periodista venezolano, en su programa "Dossier", que puede ser visto por Telesur, y percátense del DESASTRE ecológico que causan, y seguirán causando, los despojos de TODA ESA UTILERÍA producída bajo el subliminal título de* BIENES y SERVICIIOS* útiles y necasarios.

MI PROPUESTA sería: *"Inventemos algo para recuperar la salud de nuestro planeta"*

Considero que eso sí concordaría con el título de este post. En esto sí estaría dispuesto a contribuir en conjunto con el resto de Esta Sociedad a la cual todos pertenecemos: "LA SOCIENDAD PLANETARIA" humana o no.

Saludos a todos:


----------



## asherar (Sep 28, 2008)

Recordemos cómo empezó todo esto.



			
				sotoo dijo:
			
		

> Buenas.
> 
> miren mi propuesta es la siguiente:
> Propongo a crear algo nuevo, un invento, entre todos, y que tenga el tituo de foros de electronica.
> ...


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Sep 28, 2008)

si vamos al caso cualquier telefono despues del nok 1100 estan al pedo (este traia linterna) jajaja.

Te dejo una para que te sigas "envenenando" viste las muy exajeradamente publicitadas lamparas bajo consumo compactas, o sea los tubitos fluorecentes con rosca edison. Bue, "Todabia no tienen bien en claro el sistema de resiclado de los rulitos estos(son bastante contaminantes). en argentina van a entregar gratuitamente 24 millones. que es peor el remedio o la enfermedad. 

Se vemos Saludos.


----------



## asherar (Oct 2, 2008)

Esta sí que es buena : 
Químicos del MIT desarrollan un proceso que emula la fotosíntesis. 
De día separan Hidrógeno y Oxígeno del agua mediante una parte de la energía generada con el sol, de noche recombinan estos gases para producir energía. 
Calculan que estará listo para su uso masivo dentro de 10 a 15 años.

Fuente: Nature Reports Climate Change
Published online: 18 September 2008 | doi:10.1038/climate.2008.96


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Oct 2, 2008)

ahora pregunto ya que hay un parde fisicos y un parde quimicos, porque es tan dificil( o inviable) potabilizar el agua del mar. Saludos


----------



## Trick21 (Oct 2, 2008)

muy beuna pregunta ¬¬!

yo nozosco que esxisten plantas desmineralizadoras... que una las conecta al mar y sale agua potable o me equivoco?

si yo conozco esta planta a agua contamina no queda potable tampoco?

saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 2, 2008)

me parece que es por que la cantidad de energia y por consiguiente guita que se necesita para potabilizar ee tipo de agua lo hace no redituable, pero nostoy seguro


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 2, 2008)

Hacer se hace en muchas partes del mundo, pero barato no es... Es mucha sal que extraer eso lo hace poco economico.

Ojo, muy diferente es agua de mar de agua contaminada, no son lo mismo a la hora de tratarlas, al igual que no es lo mismo cualquier agua de mar.


----------



## electrodan (Oct 5, 2008)

Hoy estoy inspirado...
Que tal si hacemos internet mas accesible? Hablo de una red p2p inalámbrica (por radio) compatible con la actual internet, es decir que mientras un nodo este conectado a internet el resto de los nodos tambien se puedan conectar. El protocolo seria similar a la actual internet, o por lo menos transparente al usuario. Es "viable"? Ya se que esto se va mas bien por el lado del soft, pero bue.
La idea parece muy alocada pero quien sabe...


----------



## arubaro22 (Oct 13, 2008)

hola a todos
estuve leyendo todos los comentarios y hay buenas ideas, yo propongo una por si
a algien le interesa. Mi idea es producir electricidad con una fuente yo diria casi autonoma que es el "motor Stirling", la idea es adaptarlo y optimizarlo para este 
proposito.


----------



## electrodan (Oct 13, 2008)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Hoy estoy inspirado...
> Que tal si hacemos internet mas accesible? Hablo de una red p2p inalámbrica (por radio) compatible con la actual internet, es decir que mientras un nodo este conectado a internet el resto de los nodos tambien se puedan conectar. El protocolo seria similar a la actual internet, o por lo menos transparente al usuario. Es "viable"? Ya se que esto se va mas bien por el lado del soft, pero bue.
> La idea parece muy alocada pero quien sabe...


Sin plata no se puede.


----------



## Nepper (Oct 13, 2008)

Con respecto a la purificación de las aguas:
Al agua se la puede purificar de todo, existen procesos para todo tipo de contaminantes... el tema es que ninguno es barato....

Con respecto a la idea: 
Hay que tener en cuenta la finalidad, las principales son:
Salud
Armamento
Entretenimiento
Utilidad

-Salud: habria que saber mucha medicina, y la tecnologia debería ser muy avanzada, la cual no tenemos (nosotros, los Hobistas)
-Armamento: bueno, como StarkIndustries o la misma UAC, se lucra mucho... pero... ¿se arian responsables por todas las muertes?...
-Utilidad: como estas hay muchas, cosas que realmente simplifiquen los problemas de la vida, como por ejemplo, "una eladera con televisor"! (si... ya se que existe )
-Entretenimiento: Como el mismísimo IPod, algo que nos vuelva zombisa los hombres y rico a los creadres. Sería la mejor opción!

Entonces propongo... Un MP3, o simplemente reproductor de música con conexión WiFi, que busque radios por internet. Por si fuera poco, que se conecte desde cualquier zona con WiFi abierta a nuestra propia PC (que ppreviamente ha sido configurada) y acceda a nuestros discos rígidos de 80GB llenos de MP3! cosa de no llevar la musica en el MP3, solo la indispensable...

Lo que podriamos hacer en el futuro, es "hackear"(o sea, que den servicio gratuito para únicamente esta función de forma legal) las antenas de celulares para realmente tener nuestra música en TODOS lados... ahora dirán -pero Nepper, el ancho de banda del celular no permite audió de calidad-, yo les digo que piensen en el futuro, o si no, cambiemos de frecuencia, o si no, que la pc envie 2 minutos de musica adelantado....

Creo que puede funcionar, solo hay que soldarle la placa WiFi al mp3 y luego mucho software.... podriamos hacerlo para el auto primero....

PD: El que mo roba la idea lo ç@ç0 @ P/ñ@!


----------



## shadow_x (Oct 15, 2008)

yo tengo pensado hacer una modeladora cacera que se trataria de poner una placa de llezo de una medida X sobre una plataforma mobil a la vez que un esperi-talatro es bajado para pulir el llezo, todo controlado apartir de la pc y el autocad. quiero hacer moldes negativos para vaciarles aluminio o estaño fundido


----------



## Nepper (Oct 16, 2008)

Se me ocurrió otra idea digamos un tester, que de la distribución de las patas de un transistor y su estado pnp o npn, que mida reistencia, voltaje, amperaje, wattaje, que tenga una amperometrica incorporada, con solo acercarlo a la red electrica dé el coseno fi, factor de potencia, etc. que tenga Wifi, y se conecte a otros tester, que tenga pantalla TRC y sea receptor de DBL, BLU, AM, FM, SECAM, NTSC, Pal-a,b,c,d...., que dependeindo de la inclinación cambie el tuning, sea resistente al agua, tenga mp3, mp5, mpXX, windows XP, minimpresora para hacer las placas, y que las puntas del tester se calienten a 600 ºC en segundos para soldar y ademas tenga un motorcito para hacer girar una mecha de 1 mm, que tambien haga ecuaciónes diferenciales, integre, transformadorrmada de laplace, de furier y simule el circuito, que tenga salidas USB, RCA, S-Video, Paralelo, Serie, targeta SD y lo mas importante.... que te lave los platos..


lo que es encontrar un rato libre en el laburo


----------



## Jazz_Light (Oct 20, 2008)

No he leído todo el hilo, pero creo que la mejor manera de inventar algo es:
· Buscar un problema y tratar de darle una solución (lógica y lo más simple posible).
· Para inventar algo muy novedoso, siempre es útil el método de la libre asociación.


Saludos!


----------



## asherar (Oct 29, 2008)

Esto es serio, realmente interesante, si funciona ...
emWave (wave=onda)

```
Cómo emWave reduce la tensión (stress) y crea coherencia
========================================================
El liberador de tensiones personal lo ayudará a reducir los efectos negativos de la tensión, permitiéndole a Ud. experimentar más salud, más energía y mejorar el balance emocional y la claridad mental. 
La sílaba "em" en emWave viene de empowerment (potenciar). emWave lo potencia para elevar su estado emocional y hacerlo experientar la libertad de tensiones. 
Así es como trabaja. emWave muestra el efecto de la tensión sobre su cuerpo midiendo los ligeros cambios en su ritmo cardiaco. Este tipo de medicion se conoce como análisis de variabilidad del latido cardíaco (o HRV, de Heart Rate Variability). El análisis del HRV es reconocida como una medición poderosa, no invasiva que refleja las interacciones corazon-cerebro y la dinámica del sistema nervioso, que son particularmente sensibles a los cambios del estado emocional.
Pero emWave hace algo más que solo medir los efectos de la tensión en su cuerpo. Reduce la tensión entrenándolo a crear mayor coherencia. Coherencia es un término empleado por los científicos para describir un estado fisiológico altamente eficiente en el que los sistemas nervioso, cardiovascular, hormonal e inmune, trabajan armoniosa y eficientemente. 
...
```


----------



## mcrven (Nov 5, 2008)

Y les cuento, tuve que cambiar el motor de arranque de mi automovil motivado a que ya casi no se consiguen remplazos para sus componentes, bobinas del campo, rotor, prácticamente. Y, monté un motor actual de norma para las PickUp Explorer de FORD. SORPRESA... Sólo lleva rotor y escobillas,* el campo está constituido por un imán permanente*. El todo es tener el campo magnético donde lo necesites, sin importar si es un imán o un electromagneto, o... cualquier otra cosa que pueda darnos un campo magnético.

Saludos a todos:


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Nov 5, 2008)

uhhh que lindo motorcito, tampoco soy fisico. Pero de lejos se ve que eso no tiene una aplicacion practica, como motor. 

Seguramente desde que descubrieron el magnetismo, a unos cuantos de miles de capochas se le ocurrio la idea, asi tambien como esa rueda de bolitas (no se si la vieron). 

Y la prueba es simple no hay ningun motor de ese tipo en el mercado. 

PD: no vi bien pero que dice de un auto que anda con un motor de imanes? aca en cordoba, un tipo 
Vendio la carcel de mujeres, el tipo era un capo, u cuantos busones se vendiero, y hasta el obelisco.


----------



## manu.sonata (Nov 5, 2008)

anduve pensando en inventar un ploter,, o como se escriba,, una maquina para escribir plaquetas, que recibi información a traves del puerto paralelo
y funciona con motores paso a paso

pero yo no se demasiado sobre esta maquina, ya que la estoy haciendo con un amigo que el es el que sabes mas sobre este proyecto


----------



## mcrven (Nov 5, 2008)

carpio dijo:
			
		

> ... *violar principios básicos como la segunda ley de la termodinámica...* no.
> Va con onda...



Amigo carpio, hasta ahora, hemos mantenido el concepto de que una LEY es algo inviolable pero, ¿Quien dice que eso es cierto?.
Si alguien no se atreve a derrumbar obstáculo y barreras y/o violar leyes, se nos presenta un futuro algo estático, diria yo.

Nada es fijo, nada es igual en este universo.

Se hacen intentos, se logran cosas. Si se aplican o no, si son viables o no, es y será siempre una cuestión de tiempo.

Hay que experimentar y sobre todo CREAR.

Saludos:


----------



## carpio (Nov 5, 2008)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> carpio dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perdón que insista con el tema. Pero es que simplemente no se puede.
Lo que dices está bueno, pero no hay que abusar de la visión romántica del mundo y la ciencia.
La física se rige por modelos matemáticos que intentan explicar el funcionamiento de nuestro universo, estos modelos fueron cambiando a lo largo de los siglos, y se han hecho grandes descubrimientos en todos sus campos. Queda claro que probablemente haya mucho por descubrir y crear. 

Sin embargo el mismo Einstein dijo:
"Una ley física es tanto mas impresionante cuanto más simples sus premisas, más diferentes las cosas que relaciona entre si y más extendido su rango de aplicación. A esto se debe la profunda impresión que la termodinámica me causó. Es la única teoría física de contenido universal, de la cual estoy convencido que no será derribada, dentro del marco de aplicación de sus conceptos básicos."

Albert Einstein, citado por  M.J. Klein, Thermodynamics in Einstein's Universe, in Science, 157 (1967), p. 509.

Yo le creo...


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Nov 5, 2008)

manu.sonata dijo:
			
		

> anduve pensando en inventar un ploter,, o como se escriba,, una maquina para escribir plaquetas, que recibi información a traves del puerto paralelo
> y funciona con motores paso a paso
> 
> pero yo no se demasiado sobre esta maquina, ya que la estoy haciendo con un amigo que el es el que sabes mas sobre este proyecto



este es un interesante punto el amigo manu, tuvo una idea, pero esa idea ya esta hace mucho tiempo, hasta comercialmente, hasta en este mismo foro esta desarrollada.

Entonces como se hace para no trabajar sobre una idea, que si bien para uno es original o muy importante, pero que si bien puede estar patentada, o recontra usada en un ambito en el que no nos movemos.

Como podes chequear una patente?, 

Alguno tiene una puntita?

Como se hace una patente para todos, tipo Linux?

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Nov 6, 2008)

lo del motor ese a iman ...2 cosas:

equilibrio y desequilibrio.
lo que esta desequilibrado busca equilibrarse, un estado de reposo.
para que se vuelva a desequilibrar y asi haga un trabajo buscando el equilibrio ....hay que entregarle energia.

en fin, si se marearon , jorobense.

la segunda:
de nuevo se olvidan que la energia gratuita YA EXISTE y son todas las que hay, que el hombre sea un vivo y la cobre es otro cantar.

respecto de la maquina de movimiento perpetuo........ni con un buen lubricante , por que todo se deteriora, pero ya se a que quieren ir igual.

PD: esta buenisimo los videos de ese jueguito que hicieron con 3 capas de plaquetas + micros+ display inteligente y les costo un huevo y medio.
lastima que en once compro por 2 dolares mas interesantes.   
no se enojen, es que soy un asqueroso practico, comparativo y destruye proyectos.


----------



## asherar (Nov 6, 2008)

manu.sonata dijo:
			
		

> anduve pensando en inventar un ploter,, o como se escriba,, una maquina para escribir plaquetas, que recibi información a traves del puerto paralelo
> y funciona con motores paso a paso
> 
> pero yo no se demasiado sobre esta maquina, ya que la estoy haciendo con un amigo que el es el que sabes mas sobre este proyecto



Alguien ya se te adelantó, y pasó de largo: 
YouTube - Rapid Prototyping Right Before Your Eyes!
YouTube - What Can You Make With a 3D Printer?


----------



## asherar (Nov 6, 2008)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> ...
> Amigo carpio, hasta ahora, hemos mantenido el concepto de que una LEY es algo inviolable pero, ¿Quien dice que eso es cierto?.
> Si alguien no se atreve a derrumbar obstáculo y barreras y/o violar leyes, se nos presenta un futuro algo estático, diria yo.
> 
> ...



En algo estoy de acuerdo y en algo discrepo. 

Creo que es bueno mantener un espíritu crítico con los convencionalismos, con las soluciones de momento, que a veces se convierten en reglas fijas porque favorecen a algunos con influencia.
Pero hasta para CREAR es necesario basarse en conceptos claros, fundamentados, como explico acá.

Por ejemplo: yo podría ir probando al azar y de casualidad obtener una máquina de movimiento perpetuo. 
Pero si no tengo claro qué hice para obtenerla no la podré optimizar para un uso práctico, es decir, no la podré incorporar a la tecnología. Mucho menos reproducirla. 
En el caso que quisiera averiguar cómo funciona, no podría desarmarla ya que si toco algo que resulta ser clave para su funcionamiento tal vez no pueda volverla a armar. 

Y como el movimiento perpetuo, otra cosa que no existe son las "ideas geniales surgidas de la nada". 
El creer que sean posibles se basa en la cinematografía, más que en otra cosa. 
Si surgen de la nada no sirven, porque no guardan relación con nada conocido, y por lo tanto no pueden interactuar con el mundo que vivimos. 
Toda idea viene de otra idea anterior. A veces el proceso de elaboración se desarrolla mientras dormimos. 
Por eso es que nos despertamos y "con la fresca" se nos ocurre la solución a algo que nos tuvo a mal traer durante días. 

El LHC es otra cosa diferente: allí se ponen a prueba HIPOTESIS fundamentales, de cuya verificación o no 
puede salir una visión sustancialmente diferente del universo. 
Si bien se trata de ideas radicales, y por eso hacen ruido, son el resultado de un trabajo de elaboración de muchos años. 

Todo esto se entiende mejor si se parte de la raíz del asunto: el cerebro.

El cerebro tiene dos hemisferios especializados, unidos por un manojo de nervios llamado "cuerpo calloso". 
A groso modo, el hemisferio izquierdo es el riguroso y el hemisferio derecho el creativo. 
Entre los dos se van "moderando" y el resultado es la tecnología que hoy conocemos. 
Pero se necesitan ambos para avanzar. 

Si predominara 100 % el hemisf. derecho (H. D.) el mundo sería un descontrol, no se podría vivir porque todo sería innovación y nada se guardaría para formar cultura. Habría que aprender a hacer las mismas cosas una y otra vez. 
El mundo sería un quilombo. 

Si predominara 100 % el hemisf. izquierdo (H. I.) el mundo parecería un cuartel o un banco, puro reglamento, pura institución. Nadie se arriesgaría a nada, todos seríamos conservadores. 
El mundo sería un embole. 

Aparentemente, por lo que muestra la historia, el mundo se va armando con 90% de H. I. y 10 % H. D. (más o menos, no lo he medido). 
Gradualmente los conservadores van ganando terreno, pero cada tanto los innovadores les mueven el piso 
con una idea radical (que los conservadores llaman "genial") y retoman el poder por un tiempo. 
Luego los conservadores aprovechan esa idea y la "aggiornan" incorporándola al "satus quo". 
Y como los innovadores no saben "construir cultura", lo único que les queda por hacer es inventar algo nuevo. 

Así, a los tumbos, va pasando el tiempo, y uno tiene que ver de qué lado se pone para poder vivir en este mundo loco. 

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 6, 2008)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> ... hasta ahora, hemos mantenido el concepto de que una LEY es algo inviolable pero, ¿Quien dice que eso es cierto?.
> Si alguien no se atreve a derrumbar obstáculo y barreras y/o violar leyes, se nos presenta un futuro algo estático, diria yo.


? ? ?  Una ley fisica no es el decreto de un trasnochado con 'buena prensa'. Tampoco es una conjetura tirada al aire para resolver 'filosoficamente' un problema. 
Son consecuencia de observaciones y estudios, donde dentro de determinados limites, o no se han encontrado casos que las violen o son una buena aproximacion.

Cualquiera puede proponer que no son validas.  Solamente que tratandose de 'leyes' recontra verificadas y donde los casos de 'extraño comportamiento' son a nivel atomico o galactico, nunca en la 'mecanica de entrecasa',  encontrar violaciones no puede ser cosa facil.
Ademas, creer que con un juego de imanes y una mecanica ingeniosa se va a violar el principio de conservacion de la energia  es señal de una ingenuidad total.



> Se hacen intentos, se logran cosas. Si se aplican o no, si son viables o no, es y será siempre una cuestión de tiempo.
> Hay que experimentar y sobre todo CREAR.


Se te olvida lo mas importante: *Estudiar y conocer el comportamiento*.
Sin eso vas a perder el tiempo experimentando por no saber interpretar los resultados y te vas a embarcar creando cosas que jamas podrian funcionar.



Este es un ejemplo extremo de un inventor convencido de la viabilidad de su proyecto. 
Si hubiese estudiado algo de lo que se sabia de vuelo en ese momento, se habria dado cuenta que se estaba quedando corto con las dimensiones.
Si hubiese tenido nociones basicas de mecanica se habria dado cuenta que ese  traje era inservible.
Si hubiese tenido interes en dimensionar correctamente habria hecho ensayos a escala y mediciones.

Pero era el tipico delirante que piensa que algo *va a funcionar* nada mas que porque la idea es romantica y el tiene fe.

YouTube - Franz Reichelt - Eiffel Tower


----------



## asherar (Nov 6, 2008)

Este pobre que se largó de la torre Eiffel parece que a último momento se hubiera dado cuenta que estaba haciendo una tontería. 
Temblaba como dudando, como queriendo bajarse. Pero ya estaba la cámara ahí y no se animó a desistir. 
Es lo que pasa cuando uno se cree sus propias mentiras, o cuando se pasa de largo con la autoestima.



			
				_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Se te olvida lo mas importante: Estudiar y conocer el comportamiento.
> Sin eso vas a perder el tiempo experimentando por no saber interpretar los resultados y te vas a embarcar creando cosas que jamas podrian funcionar.


 Una vez que estamos de acuerdo en algo: creo que acá está la clave del asunto. 

* Estudiar y conocer el comportamiento *es importante porque es el punto de partida. 
Toda investigación, debería comenzar con *una buena* recopilación del conocimiento que se tiene del tema hasta el momento. Tampoco es posible leerse todo. 

 A continuación se debe diseñar un experimento en el que se probarán ideas nuevas, teniendo todo lo otro en mente, para poder interpretar los resultados. 
Si el experimento no resulta como se esperaba tampoco debería ser un problema (salvo que estemos desarrollando paracaídas, je!) porque tanto un resultado favorable como uno desfavorable sirven como fuente propia de información. 

 Pero esto es posible, sólo si los experimentos se llevan a cabo en forma controlada. 
P. ejemplo: si estás experimentando con explosivos no vas a empezar viendo qué pasa con 10 ton de TNT. 
Uno empieza con un triangulito de navidad, luego con un rompeportones, etc. 
Lo mismo si te armás un amplificador: no empezás con uno de 100 Vatios como para un festivales de Rock, 
sino con el "amplificador multiuso" de 500 mW de la revista Lúpin. 

 Por otra parte, si uno no se aventura un poco más allá de lo que conoce nunca descubre nada. 
Es la parte arriesgada de la investigación. Es la que el banco no te financia, porque no se puede calcular el rendimiento futuro, o la tasa de retorno. Si se pudiera, ya no sería investigación. 
(Lo grave es que tampoco te lo financie la universidad).

  En cualquiera de los casos, llegado un momento uno ve que las cosas se empiezan a complicar. 
Que "uno del doble de tamaño" no hace el mismo efecto que "2 del tamaño anterior". Por más o por menos. 
Y ahí es donde el experimento toma forma, donde se comienza a entender cómo funciona realmente el asunto. 
Es cuando el diseño de la etapa siguiente no se basa en lo que dicen los libros, sino en los resultados que uno tiene de *sus propios* experimentos. En ese momento te estás "recibiendo" de investigador. 
 Saber detectar cuando parar, porque la cosa no va, también es importante. 

Claro que si estamos hablando de un experimento simple, no es necesario tanto protocolo. 
En ese caso tampoco es una pérdida de tiempo experimentar así nomás, al tanteo. 
Pero si ponemos en duda la conservación de la energía, ya son palabras mayores.

En fin, no es que haya una receta, sino solamente para poner algunas ideas en palabras.

(Editado un acento)


----------



## carpio (Nov 6, 2008)

Totalmente de acuerdo Eduardo.
Y también comparto tu opinión  Alejandro.


----------



## mcrven (Nov 6, 2008)

> *(*1)Estudiar y conocer el comportamiento es importante porque es el punto de partida.*
> Toda investigación, debería comenzar con una buena recopilación del conocimiento que se tiene del tema hasta el momento. *(*2)Tampoco es posible leerse todo.*



*1.- Es una consideración particular de cada cual y lo confirma tu aseveración en *2.

No recuerdo el nombre de un matemático que estableció lo siguiente:

"El CAOS es la norma del universo.
El ORDEN es sólo la elucubración de algunas mentes enquistadas"

Saludos:


----------



## carpio (Nov 6, 2008)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> "El CAOS es la norma del universo.
> El ORDEN es sólo la elucubración de algunas mentes enquistadas"
> 
> Saludos:



?
No entiendí.

Ahora, me parece que hay que diferenciar dos cosas:
Una cosa es basado en todo el estudio que tenga uno, o la experiencia que le ha dado la vida de cómo funciona el mundo, tener una idea brillante que resulte en un invento genial.
Y otra cosa es ser ingenuo ( como lo dijo Eduardo) y pretender que todo lo que se ha visto y estudiado a lo largo de siglos, porque sí nomás no sea cierto, y pensar que creer en la conservación de la energía está mal!
Vamos, la evolución de las teorías siempre se dio porque alguien descubre una propiedad o comportamiento de las cosas que no se puede explicar con el modelo anterior, y se trata de crear un nuevo modelo que lo explique. Pero no es el caso.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 6, 2008)

carpio dijo:
			
		

> Vamos, la evolución de las teorías siempre se dio porque alguien descubre una propiedad o comportamiento de las cosas que no se puede explicar con el modelo anterior, y se trata de crear un nuevo modelo que lo explique.



es asi y eso se consigue estudiando de verdad, siguiendo los pasos de los que hicieron modelso anteriores (no siguiendo los pasos como fanaticos, uds. me entienden ) .
y no mirando los expedientes x o imaginado soluciones por que lo ven en la TV o en algun medio "ligth".
en fin, las cosas que logro el hombre hasta ahora fueron : rompiendose el mate estudiando.

un zapato podra toparse con algo revelador que no se dara cuenta, uno que estudia de verdad si.

saludos

PD1: no habia visto el video ese, ...pense que lo habia perdido, es mi tatarabuelo ...  por suerte ya habia nacido mi abuelo .

PD2 lo de los porcentajes de el cerebro que usa la humanidad alejandro , me pareciomuy bueno, por otro lado ..........me parecio muy coherente eso de hacer los experimentos DE A PASOS y no tirarse de golpe a probar TNT con 10  toneladas o a realizar proyectos sin haber pasado antes por etapas LOGICAS inferiores.


----------



## asherar (Nov 6, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ... no tirarse de golpe a probar TNT con 10  toneladas o a realizar proyectos sin haber pasado antes por etapas LOGICAS inferiores.


Ese palo es para mi gallinero !


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Nov 6, 2008)

Para no repetir los pasos de algunas genialidades


http://totallyabsurd.com/archive.htm








hablando en serio






Los científicos en la universidad de Technion conjuntamente con un investigador de la universidad de Judea y Samaria (Dr. Nir Shvalb), han desarrollado un robot miniatura que puede moverse dentro de la circulación sanguínea, dirigida a control remoto. 
El robot tiene la habilidad de moverse y desplazarse a través de las arterias del cuerpo humano (incluso navengando contra la corriente sanguínea), abriendo un abanico de posibilidades para la ciencia médica entre otras aplicaciones.

El logro de la miniaturización es sin precedente, al igual que la capacidad de controlar la actividad del robot por períodos del tiempo ilimitados, para cualquier procedimiento médico.

En términos de tamaño, el diámetro del robotito israelí es de un milímetro, ostensiblemente más pequeño que su par japonés, cuyo tamaño es de un centímetro de diámetro.

Esta novedad robótica consiste en un cubo del cual los minúsculos brazos estiran hacia fuera, permitiendo que la robot agarre fuertemente las paredes del los vasos y arterias del cuerpo humano.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 6, 2008)

les dire el invento de la sociedad, pero con onda "cinefilo" y poco cientifico.

vieron la reciente pelicula "el fin de los tiempos" ?
y la viejisima pelicula esa de la epoca de hitchcoch que cae un tipo ET a la tierra con su plato volador bien tipo "plato" y su acompañante era un robott.
el tipo casi muere no recuerdo por que , y si el se moria el robot no dejaba un culo sin romper en tod ala tierra...
al final la mina (siempre las hay ) ayuda al actor (el ET) galan serio y recio .

el asunto es que al final recuerdo que daba una noticia, un arma, que tenia que poner las coordenadas y segun como la tirase hacia esto o aquello.

bueno, el asunto es:
hacer algo (con electronica........) que haga que todos los HDP del mundo se queden culo pa riba , cuanto mas HDP mas les afectaran las ondas de radio venus que les mandemos y el cerebro se les reventara como "marcianos al ataque " (que buena esa peli) .

si un HDP anda con ideas de joder a otros .........el cerebro se le ponga como un flan.

el problema no es el equipo, ya tengo casi todo hecho , barrido de frecuencias, potencia, etc, hasta un salon hermetico de prueba con jaula de faraday (lo tengo metido en la jaula al nieto de faraday   ).
bueno, mi problema es que necesito VOLUNTARIOS .

 

me puse a buscar en youtube y encontre viejos recuerdos, .:
cuando el destino nos alcance con sharton heston  (si , soy un asco escribiendo en ingles) 
las peli del planeta de los simios
simbad

la encontre !

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

con este pedacito de yutube ya vemos como somos   

hoy me quedo sin dormir, que peliculas estoy encontrando !


----------



## asherar (Nov 7, 2008)

*fernandob:*

Me temo que el problema no son los HDP sino los BLD. Justamente eso es lo que demuestra la pelicula que referís (el que dispara el primer tiro, por miedo, es un BLD).

En particular yo prefiero enfrentarme a un HDP que a un BLD. Al menos con un HDP sé a qué atenerme. 
La diferencia es que los HDP son concientes de la KGD que se pueden mandar, mientras que los BLD no. 
Además, los HDP tienen códigos que les transmiten a sus hijos. Si se los llega a entender son predecibles. 
Los BLD se reproducen sin criterio y al ser inconcientes de su condición de BLD, son incapaces de educar. 
Justamente por eso puede pasar incluso que los hijos sean menos BLD que los padres. 
No vale la pena perder tiempo tratando de entender a los BLDs: son impredecibles. 

Y respecto a la máquina que propones, sería más eficiente para reducir la población mundial si se enfocara en los BLDs, simplemente por una cuestión de cantidad. Esa es la verdadera *plaga*. 
Equivocarse de enemigo es más peligroso que no defenderse. 

Pero este es un antiguo teorema, más demostrado que la conservación de la energía. 

Un abrazo !

PD: Fijate que ni JC pudo con los BLD. Resucitó muertos, curó enfermos, echó a los mercaderes del templo, hasta reivindicó a una prostituta (?) , pero nada pudo hacer con los BLD!


----------



## fernandob (Nov 7, 2008)

un idolo alejandro..
andas con todas las pilas !   

yo sigo apuntando a los HDP pero tenes razon , atras del BLD que disparo habia toda UNA RAZA O especie de BLDs.
no pude dejar de pensarlo apenas vi ese resumen de la pelicula   .si bien yo desde donde estoy parado veo a esa epoca como mas ingenua y (no se del todo por que ) mejor ...no dejo de pensar que desde siempre hemos actuado asi.......como se observa en la pelicula:
primero lo matamos (a ver si se muere o no ) , nos acercamos y lo pateamos un poquito a ver que pasa.
si no se mueve entonces ya mas tranquilos le preguntamos que queria.
y si se levanta salimos corriendo.

puta que a veces me da bronca a mi ser yo.


----------



## asherar (Nov 7, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> un idolo alejandro..
> andas con todas las pilas !
> ...


Y eso que no has leído mis apuntes (no llega a teoría) sobre las 5 imágenes de mujer en la vida del hombre ! 




			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> PD2 lo de los porcentajes de el cerebro que usa la humanidad...



Creo que una forma de apoyar esa hipótesis es notar que los "diestros" son mayoría frente a los "zurdos". 
Es sabido que las manos son las partes del cuerpo con mayor cantidad de terminaciones nerviosas conectadas al cerebro. También se sabe que el hemisferio izquierdo controla la mitad derecha del cuerpo, y viceversa. 

Por lo tanto un desarrollo mayor del hemisferio izquierdo se vería reflejado en una mayor habilidad en la mano derecha, así como en todas las habilidades (laterales o no) relacionadas con ese hemisferio. 

Por el mismo razonamiento se debería comprobar que la mayoría de los artistas  "verdaderamente creativos" y "verdaderamente radicales", etc, ... son zurdos. 

No será una demostración médico-científica, pero para mí es un indicio bastante fuerte. 
El efecto de esa mayoría "diestro/conservadora" sobre la civilización, no haría más que confirmar la hipótesis.


----------

